# Vagrant Spiders (Uliodon sp.)



## Violet (May 12, 2010)

I recently collected a pair of Vagrant spiders (Uliodon sp.) 

Vagrant spiders are Endemic to New Zealand and so far have been a real pleasure to keep. They appear to be totally nocturnal but are extremely active all night and are agressive hunters. 
Currently feeding on Mealworm Beetles. 


Male - 


























Female - Poor photos but you get the idea. 





















Any questions, Feel free to ask.


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 12, 2010)

that thing is so cool! i wish they were indigenous to NY-USA


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 12, 2010)

Leggy!  What's the leg span on them?


----------



## Violet (May 12, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Leggy!  What's the leg span on them?



Between 5 and 6cm, both are full grown, as far as I know.


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 12, 2010)

Violet said:


> Between 5 and 6cm, both are full grown, as far as I know.


beautiful!!, wish i had an import export license.


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Violet!

What about care? Moist/dry? Setup? From what I've read they live in burrows and among leaf litter.
How to care for the slings? Anything else you can tell us about them? Information about them is very scarce.

I just got three nicely sized females, and one looks VERY gravid.

http://www.zoonen.com/visabild.asp?oid=2407610 (not my pic, it belongs to the guy I got them from)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=71754&highlight=miturga (these are from the last bunch that made it all the way to Sweden, before Miturga changed name to Uliodon)


----------



## Violet (Jul 6, 2010)

ErikWestblom said:


> Hey Violet!
> 
> What about care? Moist/dry? Setup? From what I've read they live in burrows and among leaf litter.
> How to care for the slings? Anything else you can tell us about them? Information about them is very scarce.
> ...



They are a pretty easy species to care for providing you’re careful, they are extremely fast and aggressive for thier size and from what I have heard, have a painful bite.

I keep them in plastic “lunch box” type enclosures approximately 22cm X 15cm in size with around 3cm of peat moss as a substrate. I like using moisture gradients in my spider enclosures, half wet and half dry, spray the moist area once a week or as needed. I have some live moss, leaf litter, a water dish and a hide or two in there aswell.

They are pretty common in native forest, at least in the Auckland area. I usually find them under rocks, large pices of bark and inside dead logs on the forest floor. I have seen very little in the way of webbing in captivity or in the wild but they do tend to burrow and move substrate around a little bit.

I feed them once or twice a week on Mealworms (beetles and larve) and roaches. 

They are totally nocturnal so not the best display spiders but they are very active at night.

I have not yet had a chance to look after slings yet, sorry.

More information:

http://www.otagomuseum.govt.nz/dyn_documents/common_spiders.pdf

http://www.landcareresearch.co.nz/r...vertebrates/invertid/bug_details.asp?Bu_ID=60

http://www.tepapa.govt.nz/ResearchA...ndSimilar/SpidersWeb/What/Pages/Vagrants.aspx


----------



## ErikWestblom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot Violet! Very much appreciated.


----------



## chewbacca (Mar 27, 2011)

I just found a large female vagrant in the backyard and put it in a small tank.  She is aggressive!!  Kept giving the end of my paintbrush a lunging bite.  Awesome new pet . Thanks for the info! (great pics BTW)


----------



## revilo (Mar 28, 2011)

hi,

never heard about them before - thanks for share this nice spiders !

cheers, oliver


----------



## McPede (Jun 4, 2011)

Here's a photo to show how large they are:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## opus (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi there, I've had a lovely big vagrant spider for the last week or so. I found her under a log in the bush and so I decided to take her home and set her up in a habitat with substrate, leaf - litter, and a bit of mossy log wood to hide under.  I never see her during the day, but at night she always prowls round her cage looking for food. I give her mealworm larvae and fresh water from a small dish.  She really is a lovely looking thing.


----------



## kawhorrall (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, impressive spiders. I'm jealous of some of the amazing spiders you have in New Zealand.


----------



## opus (Sep 21, 2012)

All of our native animals are beautiful


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. It is a very cool spider.


----------



## opus (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello again, today I was actually able to pick up my girl and let her run all over my hands and arms - man, she can move!


----------



## Malmignatte (Jan 21, 2017)

Violet said:


> They are a pretty easy species to care for providing you’re careful, they are extremely fast and aggressive for thier size and from what I have heard, have a painful bite.
> 
> I keep them in plastic “lunch box” type enclosures approximately 22cm X 15cm in size with around 3cm of peat moss as a substrate. I like using moisture gradients in my spider enclosures, half wet and half dry, spray the moist area once a week or as needed. I have some live moss, leaf litter, a water dish and a hide or two in there aswell.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malmignatte (Jan 21, 2017)

who is selling these?how many egg cases will a mated female  produce?will they eat woodlice?
How would they care for young?on their backs like Lycosa?
how does the female ,stop the egg sack going mouldy?if alltall?


----------

